# New Section Sponsor!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

Thanks to Bill/Whizzer we are the sponsor of the Northern and Southern Ireland section of DW.

Work has been progressing quickly with our new brand, Reflection Perfection.


A points system has been introduced with one of our suppliers, CarClay.co.uk:


We introduced a wheel care group buy


We've started the blog


Began a mailing list


And soon we will be running competitions to win some of our products

We're based in Co. Fermanagh and if any of you are interested in buying products but don't want to pay postage we can arrange for you to visit us, feel free to email us and we will arrange the details with you.

If we can help you, whether it be product information or advice as to how to use products, do not hesitate to contact us.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

welcome all


----------



## bigbro (Jul 27, 2009)

welcome there!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Welcome :thumb: Glad to see you sponsoring a section


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

welcome to anyone who posts in this section or is from Ni or Roi


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

hi guys! love your site aswell 
ryan


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Ryan!


----------

